# Texas Tarpon and sharks...from a kayak,..3 miles out in the



## richg99 (Jul 29, 2018)

Wheeew...Lots of work. Not for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xJZ3CGAQ8o&feature=youtu.be
Best action starts at ten minutes or so.
rich


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2018)

I agree. Impressive but way too much work for me, too.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 31, 2018)

Other than a ten-minute pedal on a totally calm lake, I have little experience with that type of kayak. 

That one experience was on a fairly high, & narrow, pedal yak. Pumping the pedals, while trying to balance my fat butt, was not too comfortable. Most of my prior (five) kayaks have been wide, heavy barges that had high stability. Slow, but solid.

The guys who own pedal yaks say that they totally upped their appreciation for getting around and fishing. I think that has more to do with the ability to keep both hands on their rods, and the ability to back up when fishing a shoreline.

I understand that the Hobie yaks are wide, stable, heavy, and expensive. They also cannot back up and are limited as to how shallow a flat you can fish using the pedal power.

Three miles is three miles. This old guy's (new) knees wouldn't like it much, methinks.
rich


----------



## DaleH (Jul 31, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I understand that the Hobie yaks are wide, stable, heavy, and expensive. They also cannot back up and are limited as to how shallow a flat you can fish using the pedal power.


The newer Hobie’s indeed have reverse, where their MirageDrive 180 began shipping in 2017 IIRC. There’s 2 pull lanyards on the drive, like shifting a car ... but no clutch needed, haha.

I recently bought a mint 2017 12’ Outback model, but w/ non-reversing drive, at a sweet discount (less than wholesale price) and it’s an amazing boat. The engineering and built-in rigging points are light years ahead of other yaks.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah, but do they have a place to mount an outboard? LOL


----------



## handyandy (Jul 31, 2018)

Pretty cool video, but I have to admit if I can easily put my boat in I do lol. I mostly use my kayaks which are nucanoes in small lakes that only allow electric motors, or don't have a way to back my boat in. I'll do a float trip camp out now and again when I have time as I really enjoy that. But with the outboard jet there aren't many rivers/streams that the boat can't do that the kayak can. It use to be a with a prop I just couldn't run the boat in what I could paddle a kayak. Now that has changed most the time if it can be easily kayaked, meaning I'm not dragging the kayak a lot down ledges, gravel bars, or over log jams odds are I could have ran the boat up it. If it's a pain to kayak that usually means I should have just waded it. So now I find myself fishing quick mornings or evening in places I normally would have only fished occasionally when I had a whole day to make the float trip between access points. With that said I wouldn't get rid of my yaks still very enjoyable to make a day out of floating a stretch of river, or hitting little electric only lakes that they're better in than the boat. The hoabies are great but just aren't worth it to me, my nucanoes weren't free, but I got them for pretty good prices used. Used hoabies I'm amazed at what people want for them, new list price you can buy a good starting tinny with the same money.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2018)

My middle son and his wife have kayaks (her's is pink). They use them a lot and enjoy the heck out of them. They go to the Russian River a lot. I don't think they do any fishing from them, at least not yet.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2018)

I would love to have one of those kayaks. There is s a pond I want to fish down the cape that this would be perfect in.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2018)

You can buy a serviceable, sit-on-top, paddle style kayak for under $500. In the used market, maybe for less.

You do not need a high dollar yak to enjoy fishing from a kayak.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 2, 2018)

rich is spot on lot of companies now offer pretty good yaks in the 300-500 dollar range. Nucanoes aren't cheap new that's why I didn't buy one new I got a deal on my first one nucanoe frontier 12 when I bought it, it wasn't even 2 years old came with a jet ski trailer with bunks set up to hold it, two nice high back seats with swivels, paddle, 55lb thrust minnkota trolling motor, deep cycle battery, fish finder, bunch of ram mount rod holders got it all for a little over what just a bare brand new nucaone hull would have cost me. So it still wasn't cheap around 1200, but a good deal with everything it came with. My second nucanoe I bought cause I couldn't pass it up, it was a nucanoe original older one a little banged up. Still a good stable yak none the less came with two swivel high back seats not as nice as my others but still good, and a nucanoe paddle. It was 200 so I jumped on it since a new paddle like it came with cost about 100 new. I was keeping an eye for one for a long while before I mine came up for sale and jumped on it.


----------

